# Grafting



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried this before? If so, what were the results?:ccc:


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 24, 2007)

Im curious about this also


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 25, 2007)

From what I understand and now this is only Mel Franks view on it, marijuana cannot be grafted very easily, even unto another Cannabis plant. That is why the preffered method of breeding is by cross pollenation.

Now that's not to say that it can't be done.. nature works in mysterious ways.

There was a study done way back in the 30-40's or so when a man tried to graft cannabis to the hops plant with no success. It also documented how hard it was to graft cannabis period.


----------



## socal-outdoor (Feb 25, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> a man tried to graft cannabis to the hops plant with no success.


 

MMMMMM..... "canni-beer" 

do they give out the nobel prize for "attempted genious"?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 25, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried this before? If so, what were the results?:ccc:


 
"One of the most persistent myths in marijuana lore concerns grafting Cannabis to its closest relative. Humulus, the hops plant of beer-making fame. The myth is that a hops scion (shoot or top portion of the stem) grafted to a marijuana stock (lower stem and root) will contain the active ingredients of marijuana. The beauty of such a graft is that it would be difficult to identify as marijuana and, possible, the plant would not be covered under marijuana statutes. Unfortunately, the myth is false. It is possible to successfully graft Cannabis with Humulus, but the hops portion will not contain any cannabinoids. 
In 1975, the research team of Crombie and Crombie grafted hops scions on Cannabis stocks from both hemp and marijuana (Thailand) plants 205. Cannabis scions were also grafted to hops stocks. In both cases, the Cannabis portion of the graft continued to produce its characteristic amounts of cannabinoids when compared to ungrafted controls, but the hops portions of the grafts contained no cannabinoids. This experiment was well-designed and carried out. Sophisticated methods were used for detecting THC, THCV, CBD, CBC, CBN, and CBG. Yet none of these were detected in the hops portions."

For the complete article,
CLICK HERE


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2007)

I have this book- Botany of cannibis(I think, couldn't find it to make sure, lol) and it has methods for grafting bud. I thought it would just look cool. As far as the hops thing goes...I don't drink so I wouldn't want to try that. The book was saying, if I remember correctly(i'll find it later and quote it) that after a successful graft you could then cut the donor plant at the root and just have a single root system for two plants. Just thought it would be cool to have some White Rhino growing ON some Afghani or vice versa, lol. Thanks Stoney for telling me it was difficult...don't want to hurt my ladies.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Puffa, grafting can be fun. Having the doner plant retain it's roots is an easy way. Doing it with a cutting is more difficult. There are many ways to do both.

Have fun man!


----------

